# Good cigars and great cigars?



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

I love cigars. To me most cigars are good cigars with a few exceptions. However, what about truly great cigars. I view each cigar as a unique and individual experience. I may prefer certain brands and have had some great boxes, but utimately it comes down to that single cigar at a certain point in time. 
So what have been your truly great cigars? 

I posted this in the Habanos Lounge because personally I have never had a truly great non-ISOM. Others may have a different experience.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

my first PSD4 was an eye-opener, in more ways than one. wasn't my first cuban cigar, i was just in Germany, had a list of robusto-sized cigars i wanted to try and figure out what was going to be my first box i bought. sat down that night with my PSD4, and the pepper power knocked me back a few inches in my chair. my eyes got so big (you can ask coppertop), and he thought something was wrong, then this silly (as my dad would call it, "sh*t eatin' grin") came over my face.... ah....

then there was every single Punch PP from a 5-pack (cab from '98) that i bought off of Herfzilla. each one was better than the previous. amazing cigar, tied with that PSD4 as the best cigars i've ever had.


----------



## tpntp (Mar 13, 2005)

AF 13
Black banded Forbidden X
Cohiba DC EL
AF Anejo ( any size )
Cohiba Esplendito


All of these have made my all time favorites list.


I have a pair of the God of Fire sticks that get more droolstained every day. They might make the list at some point, but they are most likely in for a long nap before they ever see a torch.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> my first PSD4 was an eye-opener, in more ways than one. wasn't my first cuban cigar, i was just in Germany, had a list of robusto-sized cigars i wanted to try and figure out what was going to be my first box i bought. sat down that night with my PSD4, and the pepper power knocked me back a few inches in my chair. my eyes got so big (you can ask coppertop), and he thought something was wrong, then this silly (as my dad would call it, "sh*t eatin' grin") came over my face.... ah....


That is _exactly_ ,minus coppertop and Germany, my experience with my first PSD4! My first habano period. It wasn't that long ago, just after I joined CS.  Again thanks to P-Town Smokes. I think I'll always remember that one. You know, where you were, what you were doing kinda thing.

:ms NCRM


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> That is _exactly_ ,minus coppertop and Germany, my experience with my first PSD4!


Wow! This particular cigar seems to be legendary.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

PSD4 was my buddies first Habano. I have never had one so I don't know if he is making it up, but he said it was like heaven. I have never been to heaven either so...I don't know if he is making that up also.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

let's get back on topic.. nice discussion though. but i would also like to hear what YOUR great cigars have been.


> So what have been your truly great cigars?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

IHT said:


> let's get back on topic.. nice discussion though. but i would also like to hear what YOUR great cigars have been.


I have no ISOMs... You would be bored...


----------



## tpntp (Mar 13, 2005)

mmblz said:


> I have no ISOMs... You would be bored...


Only two out of my five were Cuban.

NC can make the list, too.


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

great too see you posting steve !

wow, thats a tough but excelent question...

my favorite all time single smoking experience or the cigars i found truely amazing...
a dunhill estupendo , a toaboda canon, a davidoff dom perignon, and a cohiba lancero, in that order.

im not sure if i got the spelling correct as i only had a single or two of each except for the cohibas that is..no full boxes...like bruce..lol these may make his lawn gar list..
but these were to me simply unforgetable.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

RASS
RyJ Ex4
CoSiglo1
CoRo
Party 898 (varnished)
Dip4

Here are some of my fav's.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

only smokes i have had that were "great"...upmann super coronas...a quantum step above any other habanos i have ever had.

so much depends on the situation/environment at the time...some of my most enjoyable cigars...were while being a passenger in my wifes car.

derrek


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

The cigar, for me, by which all other cigars will be judged was my first Bolivar Belicoso Fino. It was from 1995 and had the darkest wrapper I've ever seen on a Cuban. The flavors were so strong they lasted for hours on my palate and gave me a certain bounce to my step that no cigar since has matched. 

There are other cigars I've considered good to great, including some PSD4s and well-aged HDM Double Coronas. As far as NCs go, the Fuente Anejo I had two weeks ago was a wonderful cigar but "greatness" I'm not sure...I guess I'll just have to smoke a few more to make up my mind


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

Since I started this post I should throw in my .02. This is harder then I thought, LOL. I remember a Bolivar Tubed Churchil from 1970 that still synged off my nose hairs. A Davidoff #1 from 88, sublime. A Cohiba Espendido from the first year of production. Those are the ones that come to mind, but there are probably more then a few others if I give it more thought. Oh yeah, a RyJ Celestial Finos from 78.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Truly great for me:

93 Boli CE (gifted to me by a member of CS who is unfortunately no longer with us )

Davidoff #1 (smoked while relaxing at the Venetian last summer, ty CT)

Jorge mareeva

There have been others that were VERY good, but the above stand out as great.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Cigars that have blown me away

VR Famoso
Boli CJ
Boli RC
Party Short
Party Lonsdale
SLR Serie A


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

sgoselin said:


> I love cigars. To me most cigars are good cigars with a few exceptions. However, what about truly great cigars. I view each cigar as a unique and individual experience. I may prefer certain brands and have had some great boxes, but utimately it comes down to that single cigar at a certain point in time.
> So what have been your truly great cigars?
> 
> I posted this in the Habanos Lounge because personally I have never had a truly great non-ISOM. Others may have a different experience.


Same here, almost all cigars are good cigars, there are very few that I won't smoke. But there are only two cigars that have ever blown me away and were that great, never forget cigar. The first was a Joya de Nicarauga natty Counsul, not Antonio or Celbration. Keep going back once and awhile but have never found another one the same. I think it was a fluke of nature that will never be repeated. The second was a San Cristobal de La Habana El Principe, a Christmas gift from Secret Santa Seangar. I can remember where and what I was doing when I smoked them if not the date (CRS) and the constant looking at the cigar as if my staring at it would somehow somehow tell me what in the hell in the cigar was sooo tasty. I remember also at the first SD mini-herf; someone gifted one of the clerks a PSD4 and he fired it up and then came out to thank us for giving him one and he keept staring at the damn thing and it just loosened his tounge and he was a long lost buddy, still makes a point to talk to me when I go in there (I still have the one you gave me Seangar, I'm saving it for Christmas this year buudy). They do stick in your memory, don't they! And its fun to watch when that happens to somebody you're smoking with. Watch when they get silent, that SEgrin comes across their face and they start staring at the cigar! Fun times.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I would say that first PSD4 that I smoked with IHT.

Then would be Party 8-9-8 from 02, and I can't forget that awsome experience of smoking a pre-embargo Partagas courtesy of a CS member. 

Those would be my three truely great smokes. But I'm sure there will be more


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I recently had a VR Farmrolled that blew my socks off. Best smoke I've had period.... bar none. I was at the LCDH in St. Maarten where they had some on hand, it was the best smoke I've had as far as quality and the surroundings were also exquistite.

Other than that, I like most Cubans that I try so I guess they're all good


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Some of the greatest cigars I've smoked have been nothing too fancy. The first cigar I ever had, was a drugstore machine made deal. I smoked it at a campfire after hiking and imagined I looked pretty cool. The first hand made cigar I had was in the Navy and it was a great experience. I think that it was a Don Tomas.

I remember my first Padron 3K maduro at a pool hall as just being phenomenal. I had trouble shooting pool because I didn't want to put the cigar down. A year or so later I smoked a Padron Anniversary the evening after laying all of the sod in the front yard. I sat on the porch and smoked that with a beer and was blown away at how good a cigar could be.

Then I smoked a PSD4 in my garage after my first Cuban box split and it blew my mind. I couldn't believe the flavors I was getting out of that cigar. It was like suddenly gaining access to a whole new experience. So some of my great cigars I think hold up, and I would still consider them top tier while others are ones that I just had a great experience with.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

I have 2 that stand out as what got me hooked. The first was a Edicion de Silvio with my brother, it had an extremley complex flavor profile. The second and by far my "best cigar day" was the Boli RC gifted to me by CopperTop. I had no idea how great a Cigar could be, thanks again Mike. IMHO it would be damn near impossible to beat that smoke but I am determined to try


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I have to second that VR Farm Rolled as being unreal. As good as that cigar is, the 04 Taboada Dom Perignone edges it out. After Fredster's raves about Taboada, I had to give one of his sticks a try and they are as good as the raves. 

The most memorable sticks are perhaps the sticks that are gifted by great folks. I had a Cohiba Siglo VI from PDS and a Toffee Toasted Fundadore from EdisonBird that will always remind me of the generocity that is part of this hobby.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Waaay too many memorable moments to write them down all.

Now, let's see, my first BBF, AH!, that was exceptional.
One of the best all around, a R&J Pre-embargo R&J Churchill.
My first Cohiba Lancero, while strolling the beach. Let's say that I wasn't paying the whole rest of the beach much attention.
Best cigar while walking through SOHO in NYC; umm, two come to mind, a MC No.1 with 5 years of age, and a Padron Anni Principe.

The list goes on & on. It's funny how well I ecall a memorable cigar moment based on what I was doing at the time.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

70's La Gloria Med d'Or #2 (smoked at LOLH)

70's RyJ Churchill Tubo (smoked at SoCal)

90 Cohiba Esplendido (smoked while visiting with a good friend)

25th Anni Cubatobaco (smoked while visiting with a good friend)

80's Punch #1; a Laguito #1 (have shared these with several friends, no complaints from anyone)

Dunhill Cabinetta (smoked at the end of a fantastic fishing trip on the Charles River with a good friend)

90/91 Monte #1 and #3 (smoked with a good friend at LOLH and a smoker in San Antonio)

"Pablo Escobar blend" Toboada (smoked in the company of great folks while in Chicago)

70's RyJ Celes. Finos

In all situations, the quality of the cigars, as well as the company, made the experiences. I'm sure I'm forgetting some cigars, but these are the one's that stand out in my mind.


----------



## jeffz (Sep 1, 2004)

I had my first CoRo on Saturday, and it was GREAT!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Brandon said:


> 70's La Gloria Med d'Or #2 (smoked at LOLH)
> 
> 70's RyJ Churchill Tubo (smoked at SoCal)
> 
> ...


OMG!!

I can't even come close to those taste buds of Brandon!!  :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

From my numb palette newbie perspective (and it's 53 cabs now):

This is an evolving thing for those of us new to the "Cuban Scene" I've been smoking cigars for 30 years and have had many that I remember as really nice smokes. The memories all center around the experience surrounding the smoke vs the smoke itself. The finest cigar in the world, smoked at it's peak wouldn’t even make the top 10 for me without the bonding/celebratory nature of the experience of smoking it.

Sharing has always brought me joy. It may be a new idea shared with another that they benefit from. It might be doing something with a friend that they wouldn't normally do because of financial constraints or exposure to opportunity. It may just be sharing a joy with someone else and using the cigar as a placeholder. Cigars are the penultimate example of this for me. 

Gurkha Expedition Toro in my back yard last summer with an old friend I hadn't seen in 4 years. It was one great smoking experience that will stay with each of us for a long time. Is the cigar legendary? No. But the experience was for us.

Dunhill’s - we used to buy these by the box to celebrate success in our business. Once after we signed our largest account ever, took the day off with the entire sales team. Golfed, dined, did an Indians game, touched some lives at the clubs, it was a great day amongst friends and coworkers. The bonding memory is the Dunhill’s. Were they the best cigars ever? No but on that day they were "our cigars". When we still get together 10 years later a box is always part of the ritual.

My first born was an emergency C section. After my wife and child were both deemed safe and sleeping I went outside of the hospital for the first time in 36 hours and smoked a HDM Excalibur # 1. It's probably the finest cigar memory I have or will ever have.


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> From my numb palette newbie perspective (and it's 53 cabs now):
> 
> This is an evolving thing for those of us new to the "Cuban Scene" I've been smoking cigars for 30 years and have had many that I remember as really nice smokes. The memories all center around the experience surrounding the smoke vs the smoke itself. The finest cigar in the world, smoked at it's peak wouldn't even make the top 10 for me without the bonding/celebratory nature of the experience of smoking it.
> 
> ...


I don't think there's a better way to put it. Great post! :w


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

There are definately good cigars and great cigars....

I have a few, that will echo Brandon's and were smoked in very similar accompaniment.

But, by far, the best cigar I've ever smoked was the Cubatobacco 25th Anniversary. Everything was perfect with that cigar. The time of day, the beverage accompaniment and the friend it was smoked with all added to the extraordinary cigar smoking experience.

I'd also add a Davidoff Dom Perignon smoked on my tenth wedding anniversay and LOL pre-Herf.

RyJ Celestial Finos from the 70's, enjoyed in back to back years at SoCal Herfs were also huge standouts!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> From my numb palette newbie perspective (and it's 53 cabs now):
> 
> This is an evolving thing for those of us new to the "Cuban Scene" I've been smoking cigars for 30 years and have had many that I remember as really nice smokes. The memories all center around the experience surrounding the smoke vs the smoke itself. The finest cigar in the world, smoked at it's peak wouldn't even make the top 10 for me without the bonding/celebratory nature of the experience of smoking it.
> 
> ...


What a great post and you're absolutely right Dave!!! It's the experience.. I haven't smoked very many cigars at all and I can tell you that all my favorites are the ones I've shared with Frank or had my daughters try. They all scrunched up their noses but it was just sharing that makes it all soooo special!! The cigars we smoked at the herf... probably wouldn't have mattered if they had of been dog rockets (we could have made as much fun of them as we did Tim's ugly ash), just being there with those guys was outstanding!! That's what makes a good smoke GREAT! At least for me it does...


----------



## Mopartoya (Mar 12, 2005)

I envy all of you for having all of the wonderful experiences..... Some day I'll have to try a PSD4. Just have to figure out how to get my hands on one first. I did have a couple Cohiba Esplenditos that pushed me off that slippery slope.

Cheers :al


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

The week before Christmas 2003. My wife and I took a vacation to the Mayan Riviera for our anniversary, which is on the 18th. We spent one day walking around Playa Del Carmen, and I happened to saunter into a cigar shop. I asked the clerk about what he had for a long-time Cuban cigar smoker. (Ahem....I was lying, as I had not ever had one at that time, but figured if I talked a good game, he might actually sell me a real one and not take me for a tourist sucker....!!)

So he took me to the back of his shop and opened up a large cabinet-style humidor and produced a Cohiba. He told me it was $14USD, so I paid it, thanked him and went on my way. The next two hours my tastebuds were flooded with the most exquisite, rich flavor.....I really have a hard time describing flavors, but I look back now after having a few Cubans, and realize that it was, in fact, what I believe to be a genuine stick. 

The whole experience of walking around to all the shops on the market street, with my wife holding my hand, smelling all the scents that wafted throught the salty sea air.....the sounds of the bands playing at the street-side bars....truly a memorable day. 

As the cigar was getting small, we wound up in a little open-air bar and cafe that overlooked the street. They had a few tvs on broadcasting the Cowboy's football game. As we drank margaritas and puffed, we heard the people adjacent to us talking about the Cowboys, and found out they were from Fort Worth. You travel all that way only to wind up smoking a cigar and drinking with your "neighbors"!!! They were smoking cigars as well, all four of them. Just herfin' and watching the Cowboys in Mexico!!

It was what I would have to call great smoke, after all, it was probably my first Cuban.....at least I think!! And from that point on, I was a cigar smoker.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

galaga said:


> I remember also at the first SD mini-herf; someone gifted one of the clerks a PSD4 and he fired it up and then came out to thank us for giving him one and he keept staring at the damn thing and it just loosened his tounge and he was a long lost buddy.


I think Filly might have had something to do with his friendliness too :r

They are good guys there, and really are appreciative of a good smoke.
I only have about 10 left out of that box :c but, another is resting under it.

For me, the ones that knocked my socks off were:

PSD4
SIGLO I
SIGLO VI
97 Famosos
Boli CJ

I think every box you get has the potential to be great. Unfortunately, there is no consistency in Habanos. I had a 98 Choix Supreme that blew me away, but none have matched it since. Also, I think time, place, state of mind, beverage pairing and company can "Make" a cigar great.


----------



## Mopartoya (Mar 12, 2005)

Uniputt said:


> The week before Christmas 2003. My wife and I took a vacation to the Mayan Riviera for our anniversary, which is on the 18th. We spent one day walking around Playa Del Carmen, and I happened to saunter into a cigar shop. I asked the clerk about what he had for a long-time Cuban cigar smoker. (Ahem....I was lying, as I had not ever had one at that time, but figured if I talked a good game, he might actually sell me a real one and not take me for a tourist sucker....!!)
> 
> So he took me to the back of his shop and opened up a large cabinet-style humidor and produced a Cohiba. He told me it was $14USD, so I paid it, thanked him and went on my way. The next two hours my tastebuds were flooded with the most exquisite, rich flavor.....I really have a hard time describing flavors, but I look back now after having a few Cubans, and realize that it was, in fact, what I believe to be a genuine stick.
> 
> ...


Well put. So, what happens to mexico, doesn't stay in Mexico... It comes back as a, well, can I say, an ADDICTION?!?

So, did you take a cruize to Playa Del Carmen? The Cohiba I was referring to in my last post was purchased in Cozumel.... Smoked my first one at Sinor Frog's there while drinking a Sol. Hey, got 7 for $40! I didn't even know what I was getting into....that's why I had no problem playing hardball..... I no longer will have that hardball power... I'll pay $14 in a heartbeat now that I know what I'm gettin into.

Sorry everyone, I know I kninda got off topic here... :ms

Cheers :al


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I think Filly might have had something to do with his friendliness too :r


 :r :r Ya, those teachers love to talk don't they!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Mopartoya said:


> Well put. So, what happens to mexico, doesn't stay in Mexico... It comes back as a, well, can I say, an ADDICTION?!?
> 
> So, did you take a cruize to Playa Del Carmen? The Cohiba I was referring to in my last post was purchased in Cozumel.... Smoked my first one at Sinor Frog's there while drinking a Sol. Hey, got 7 for $40! I didn't even know what I was getting into....that's why I had no problem playing hardball..... I no longer will have that hardball power... I'll pay $14 in a heartbeat now that I know what I'm gettin into.
> 
> ...


No, no cruise involved, we flew down and stayed on the Mayan Riviera at a real fancy-smantzy hotel. Playa was about 20 minutes south. We just spent one day there going shopping and seeing the sights. Had a blast though...and I definitely got drunk, too!! :al


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Uniputt said:


> The week before Christmas 2003. My wife and I took a vacation to the Mayan Riviera for our anniversary, which is on the 18th. We spent one day walking around Playa Del Carmen, and I happened to saunter into a cigar shop. I asked the clerk about what he had for a long-time Cuban cigar smoker. (Ahem....I was lying, as I had not ever had one at that time, but figured if I talked a good game, he might actually sell me a real one and not take me for a tourist sucker....!!)
> 
> So he took me to the back of his shop and opened up a large cabinet-style humidor and produced a Cohiba. He told me it was $14USD, so I paid it, thanked him and went on my way. The next two hours my tastebuds were flooded with the most exquisite, rich flavor.....I really have a hard time describing flavors, but I look back now after having a few Cubans, and realize that it was, in fact, what I believe to be a genuine stick.
> 
> ...


Great story. I could almost smell the salt in the air and hear the music as it echos down the alleys.

T


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

sgoselin said:


> I love cigars. To me most cigars are good cigars with a few exceptions. However, what about truly great cigars. I view each cigar as a unique and individual experience. I may prefer certain brands and have had some great boxes, but utimately it comes down to that single cigar at a certain point in time.
> So what have been your truly great cigars?
> 
> I posted this in the Habanos Lounge because personally I have never had a truly great non-ISOM. Others may have a different experience.


I've been smoking Cubans close to ten years now and it seems the longer I smoke them, the harder it is to say that was really a great cigar. Some of the ones that come to mind recently that really were special are: 1.)Cohiba Reservas. Some of the batches I had were better than others, but they were all damn good.2.) Monte L.E. D.C.'s. Had a batch of these that were so good it almost brought a tear to my eye when they ran out! 3.) Partagas 898 Varnished from 03 I think. Mind blowing good. Rich, strong notes of spice, sweet earth, and caramel. Had a couple other batches since that were not as good. 4.) Boli C.G. cab of 50 from 02. The best batch of these I've had. Close to some I've had from the late 80's.5.) Monte Millenium Reserve robustos. 6.) H.D.M. La Hoyo Du Roi's from 1999. Think all cigars suck from 99, wrong. These were just awsome. Perfect construction and the rich taste and aroma were just to die for. Those are some of the ones that I really said wow after smoking in the last year or so.


----------

